# Songs that make you want to drive this car:



## Badfish740 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll start:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Ashful (Jul 18, 2014)

Seems every time I got pulled over for speeding in my Camaro, 20-25 years ago, I was listening to Satch Boogie.  Perhaps someone can link for me... can't YouTube from my work PC.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 18, 2014)

Joful said:


> Seems every time I got pulled over for speeding in my Camaro, 20-25 years ago, I was listening to Satch Boogie.  Perhaps someone can link for me... can't YouTube from my work PC.


----------



## fossil (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm too old for that car.  About 3 weeks or so from taking delivery of this "old guy" version:


----------



## fossil (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 18, 2014)

Almost owned a Camaro R/S in 1967. Made the down payment and they placed the order. Two nights later I came home to an envelope laying on my dinner plate."Greetings from the President of the United States..."

When they gave me the down payment back they let me keep the pretty keychain.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 18, 2014)

Driving at night


----------



## gzecc (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't drive that car. I'm mostly Italian heritage.


----------



## WES999 (Jul 19, 2014)

This one goes to 11


See you on the road!


----------



## DBNH22 (Jul 21, 2014)

First of all, if you're going to be driving that car you're probably going to want to grow out a mullet if you don't already have one.

Then I imagine you'd be listening to something like this:


----------



## Jags (Jul 21, 2014)

Joful said:


> I was listening to Satch Boogie.



Surfing with the alien was another one that made my right foot start twitching. My 73 challenger had/has one of the early competition stereos in it ( I was big into that stuff when it first came about in San Dog).  Rip the knob off and blast down the 805.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 21, 2014)

that car makes me want to gouge my own eyes out.................


----------



## Ashful (Jul 21, 2014)

ironpony said:


> that car makes me want to gouge my own eyes out.................


It was right for the time.  That time being 1984...

The convertible was the "slow" option, though.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 21, 2014)

As a teen the joke was- what is the difference between an Iroc and a porcupine?
On a porcupine, the pricks are on the outside.


----------



## DBNH22 (Jul 21, 2014)

At the risk of offensive, none is intended,

You guys know what IROC stands for right.....


----------



## Bobbin (Jul 21, 2014)

Dial in the "beautiful music".  That car is just like every other car.  Nothing special to me.  

It's "Enya" to me... (hope I got the name right, not in my li-berry)


----------



## Ashful (Jul 21, 2014)

Dana B said:


> At the risk of offensive, none is intended,
> 
> You guys know what IROC stands for right.....


I assume everyone does...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Race_of_Champions


----------



## DBNH22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Joful said:


> I assume everyone does...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Race_of_Champions




That's not what I was referring to.


----------



## Dune (Jul 24, 2014)

Dang. I love the new Camaros. Don't care much about whether it is convertable or not though. Think I actually prefer not. Han an '84 Berlinetta back in the day. Fun.


----------



## mithesaint (Jul 25, 2014)

Dune said:


> Dang. I love the new Camaros. Don't care much about whether it is convertable or not though. Think I actually prefer not. Han an '84 Berlinetta back in the day. Fun.



Loved the looks of them till I drove one for a rental.  Had a 2012 (?)RS convertible in FL for vacation, and honestly didn't like it.  The car was huge, but didn't have much passenger or luggage space.  Hated the interior.  Probably was never going to buy one anyway because I'm in the "wife and two little kids" stage, but that experience sealed the deal.


----------



## Dune (Jul 26, 2014)

mithesaint said:


> Loved the looks of them till I drove one for a rental.  Had a 2012 (?)RS convertible in FL for vacation, and honestly didn't like it.  The car was huge, but didn't have much passenger or luggage space.  Hated the interior.  Probably was never going to buy one anyway because I'm in the "wife and two little kids" stage, but that experience sealed the deal.



I hear ya. If I actually bought a new car it would be a Volt. Guess it is just nostalgia.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2014)

I think I bought that 1970 Challenger 45 years too soon. 
*
Hell Hath No Fury Like the 707-Horsepower 2015 Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat*


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 30, 2014)

gzecc said:


> I can't drive that car. I'm mostly Italian heritage.



I thought that IROCs were for Italian guys to cruise in.


----------



## chrispr1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> I thought that IROCs were for Italian guys to cruise in.



Around the pizzerias in New Jersey.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 31, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> I thought that IROCs were for Italian guys to cruise in.


 
Certain italians!


----------



## Bobbin (Jul 31, 2014)

I so don't "get" the car thing.  At least not with respect to new ones.  To me, cars are a necessary evil; expensive "utilities" that require maintenance.  Were I inclined to spend my disposable income on a car ("for fun") it would be more "classic"...  say, Pierce Arrow or Marmon.  (dial up the Gershwin and Ellington and you'll get the full picture).  

I grumbled loudly about the "loud pipe" crowd with respect to motorcycles, but one of the great pleasures of my residence are the regular parades of "classic" cars.  Lots of fun, as they are fully set on "cruise" and rarely speed or toss trash out of the car.  And there are no "loud pipes" or blaring stereos that linger long after they've passed... (or herald their arrival!)


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> I so don't "get" the car thing.  At least not with respect to new ones.  To me, cars are a necessary evil; expensive "utilities" that require maintenance.  Were I inclined to spend my disposable income on a car ("for fun") it would be more "classic"...  say, Pierce Arrow or Marmon.  (dial up the Gershwin and Ellington and you'll get the full picture).
> 
> I grumbled loudly about the "loud pipe" crowd with respect to motorcycles, but one of the great pleasures of my residence are the regular parades of "classic" cars.  Lots of fun, as they are fully set on "cruise" and rarely speed or toss trash out of the car.  And there are no "loud pipes" or blaring stereos that linger long after they've passed... (or herald their arrival!)


"The trouble with kids today is..."


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2014)

Til them dang Model A's go backfiring down the road.


----------



## fossil (Jul 31, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> I so don't "get" the car thing.



OK, so you don't like motorcycles (unless they might just be idling by so you don't notice), you think rodeo is stupid, you really have no use for cars...what else?  Is there anything that males might typically become involved with and passionate about that you would find acceptable?  Ballet, perhaps?  Maybe synchronized swimming?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2014)

Chainsaws?


----------



## gzecc (Aug 1, 2014)

Joful said:


> "The trouble with kids today is..."


 I sympathize with the loud motorcyle noise. I live on a 2 lane state road, heading away from populated area's. Why are motorcyles exempt from noise restriction rules? Are there any?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 1, 2014)

gzecc said:


> I sympathize with the loud motorcyle noise. I live on a 2 lane state road, heading away from populated area's. Why are motorcyles exempt from noise restriction rules? Are there any?


I used to live in an 1880's Victorian house, set about 15 feet off a similar 2-lane state road, which became very busy with motorcycles (clubs) on weekends.  I agree, they were very annoying, sometimes actually painful to the ears.  I do not believe they're legally exempt, but I think the stat cops that policed our road just didn't want to bother with it.


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 18, 2014)

Oooh Fossil, you _so _don't "get me"!

1.)  As I said in my first post, I think motorcycles are a lot of fun.  (my brother has one and so do several of my friends; most are members of the antique motorcycle clubs.  Interestingly, when I grumbled about the "loud pipe" thing they were among the first to tell members to, "cool it")
2.)  I object to the crowd whose "pipes" are barely muffled and who seem to think that _their _enjoyment of the "loud pipe" thing  supercedes respect for those who live in the homes that face the very roads they roar down with clueless impunity.  I'm not alone in this stance, and we're not all "uptight *holes. (which one of us is painting with the "broad brush" now?)
3.)  I love rodeo.  I had horses for many years, actually.  I love reining, roping, and gymkhana.  But antagonizing horses/bulls to explode in pain-induced reactions?  _No way!_  Inflicting pain and fear on animals to incite an explosive reaction for the delight of a basically clueless audience?  I'm definitely out.  Ditto bull fighting.  Ever wonder why cock fighting, dog fighting, and bull baiting have dwindled away?  Been _outlawed??_
4.)  I'd love to see men in synchronized swimming.  I only hope thongs will be the adopted attire. 
5.)  Ballet?  Too bad more men are too freaked out by the attire and the music.  More importantly, too many would fall woefully short of the necessary athletic requirements.  We attended "Billy Eliot" and it was great!

My advice to you?
1.)  buy a pink button-down Oxford or polo shirt
2.)  eat more quiche


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 18, 2014)

Being a stagehand and having seen more than my fair share of ballet, I sometimes wish I was a ballet dancer. Those guys are incredible athletes and they are surrounded by women all te time.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't want a pickle.... I'd much rather ride on my mooooootorsickle.


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Bobbin (Aug 21, 2014)

I _love_ that song.  And I like Natalie Cole's version, too.  How many guys could/would earn a pink
Caddy by selling X amount of Mary Kay cosmetics?


----------



## Badfish740 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ummm...you guys know Bruce wasn't talking about a car right?


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 21, 2014)

He _wasn't?  _(stunned).


----------



## johneh (Aug 21, 2014)

This is my summer Sunday go to meeting car 
I no it's not a Deuce Coupe But


----------



## fossil (Aug 21, 2014)

Bucket T.  Beautiful.  Think ya got enough rubber on the rear?


----------



## johneh (Aug 21, 2014)

Got to be careful it will smoke them real easy


----------

